# Bobbing axolotl



## nuthn2do (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm looking after an [SIZE=-1]axolotl for a few weeks and i've noticed that some days he just can't veg out on the bottom without slowly floating to the top. He gets really peed off and tries to wedge himself under rocks to anchor himself down. 
Full of wind and just need to let one rip or what?[/SIZE]


----------



## kelly (Aug 3, 2007)

Eeek...He might be sick?
I don't know much about Axolotls, but I've had a few goldfish that have done that exact same thing & ended up dying


----------



## Hawk (Aug 3, 2007)

It sounds like he could be gulping to much air, but i am no expert on axolotls.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 3, 2007)

We had some as class pets in primary school. I remember that gulping air was a bit of a potential problem, i would say that is all it is doing. Should pass without too much hassel.


----------



## nuthn2do (Aug 4, 2007)

Mmmm, never seen him at the top so i don't think gulping air is the problem. The owner says he does it maybe once a week so it's not to much of a concern, anyway he's back to normal this morning


----------



## scorps (Aug 4, 2007)

lol thatd be funny,


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Aug 4, 2007)

Could be float. Keep us updated. There are no visible signs of swelling are there?


----------



## kandi (Aug 6, 2007)

check the ph of the water they r really fussy with the hardness of the water, i do not know much about the bobbing but if it was a fish u would put it in shallow water enough to cover . still airate etc. and keep doing this until he can submerge, it may take up to a week. good luck


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 6, 2007)

Sounds like the pH is off , or high NO2 ( both of them can cause floating in Axolotals.)


----------



## nuthn2do (Aug 6, 2007)

Yeah the PH is ok but whats involved with testing NO2, just another kit ?


----------



## mblissett (Aug 6, 2007)

What are you feeding him....

If you are feeding freeze dried tubifix worms, thats probably the problem....

Make sure you squeeze them flat before feeding to reduce the excess air

Matt


----------



## nuthn2do (Aug 6, 2007)

No signs of swelling, boating or anything out of the usual.
Borrowed a test kit and PH and NO2 are both fine.
He eats little round balls (approx 2mm diameter), no idea what they are cause they're in an unmarked container but knowing the owner they would be especially for axolotls. 
Anyway i guess it's one of those mysteries, i'll just keep watch and try to work out what causes it.


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Aug 6, 2007)

Do the little round balls float? If so, he could be gulping air at the same time as he goes to eat them. It's a problem I had with my frontosa's.


----------



## nuthn2do (Aug 6, 2007)

0_missy_0 said:


> Do the little round balls float? If so, he could be gulping air at the same time as he goes to eat them. It's a problem I had with my frontosa's.


Nope they don't float and they're not porous, i already thought of that 
But here's something interesting just come in the email from a rello that's kept them before.
_"You got a barometer? I've never seen it but i've heard that sudden changes in atmospheric pressure can be linked to temporary buoyancy probs with these guys. Check it out and let me know i'd be interested if it's more than urban myth"

_


----------

